# Worried about our girl...



## philiose (Nov 7, 2018)

Pippa is almost three, and I'm a little worried about her. For the past week or so, she has been sleeping more than usual, doesn't seem interested in doing much and distances herself. She's up and ready for a walk, though, at a moment's notice and gets excited when someone comes to the house. We thought it might be that she was staying inside more because she was hot and it is warming up outside. Getting her clipped hasn't seemed to make much of a difference. I would guess that if there was something really wrong, it wouldn't matter what was going on around her. Thoughts?


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I would have the vet check her out, including blood tests and testing the thyroid. Hypothyroidism is common and can cause behavior changes. However, it could be other things too.

Is she eating and drinking normally?

My Mia does get pretty lazy in summer because she hates heat and humidity so weather could be part of it. However, good idea to make sure.


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

If her personality is drastically different all of a sudden, a vet checkup may be in order. If everything checks out well then it could be the heat. I noticed that Piper was lazier/sleepier than usual during our first 90-degree weather day.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

When you say she is distancing herself, I assume you mean she is not interacting with you like she used to. That seems a little worrisome. A vet check might be appropriate. Willow doesn't like hot weather but she is her normal self inside.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

I am not a canine medical professional, so take what I say with a grain of salt, but I think the advice above is good.

I have some questions, could PIPPA be going into heat right now? Have you changed anything in her diet or medications recently?

I know that RICKY isn't quite as active as a 7 year old as a 1 year old. He does sleep quite a bit during the day as well as all night. However, he is up in an instant whenever I ask him if he wants to go for a ride, do some training, go for walkies, play a game, or he is hungry. When the doorbell rings and we have company, he is Mr. Extrovert! I posted a survey a couple of years ago about how much a member's Havanese slept during the day. As I recall the average number of hours for an adult Havanese (which PIPPA is) was about 6 hours per day. If you search HF, the survey is still there someplace.

So perhaps she has a medical issue or perhaps there is nothing wrong and she is now an adult and her puppy days are long gone. Keep us posted if you find out anything.


----------



## philiose (Nov 7, 2018)

Thanks, all, for the good advice.. She's never been a big eater, so that hasn't changed that I can tell. Drinking seems fine. She's definitely not in heat (or a miracle has occurred - she was fixed last year), no meds and diet is the same. It seems like her behavior changed some when the weather started warming up - we thought it might be because she was too warm, and got her clipped fairly short which didn't seem to make a difference. When I mentioned distancing, in the evenings she's taken to sleeping under a particular living room chair as opposed to on it or on the area rug. The only other thing that has changed is that it is tick season (yuk). She has a Seresto collar that works really well, but one or two ticks made themselves comfortable before we started using it for the summer. Have you any experience with your dogs and lyme disease? I've looked at the symptoms and she doesn't have a fever or seem to be in any discomfort. With all that said, a trip to the vet is probably in order. She really hates going.


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

philiose said:


> Thanks, all, for the good advice.. She's never been a big eater, so that hasn't changed that I can tell. Drinking seems fine. She's definitely not in heat (or a miracle has occurred - she was fixed last year), no meds and diet is the same. It seems like her behavior changed some when the weather started warming up - we thought it might be because she was too warm, and got her clipped fairly short which didn't seem to make a difference. When I mentioned distancing, in the evenings she's taken to sleeping under a particular living room chair as opposed to on it or on the area rug. The only other thing that has changed is that it is tick season (yuk). She has a Seresto collar that works really well, but one or two ticks made themselves comfortable before we started using it for the summer. Have you any experience with your dogs and lyme disease? I've looked at the symptoms and she doesn't have a fever or seem to be in any discomfort. With all that said, a trip to the vet is probably in order. She really hates going.


She could be under the chair because it's cooler/shadier there for her, like a cozy little cave. Going to the vet is never fun, but if anything a check up may give you some quality peace of mind! 🙂


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

philiose said:


> When I mentioned distancing, in the evenings she's taken to sleeping under a particular living room chair as opposed to on it or on the area rug.


My RICKY has always preferred to sleep under furniture. In fact, I am sitting on top of him right now as I post this, while he is under the couch. I can feel him bumping my butt right now as he shifts his position underneath. I can't speak about your dog, but I consider RICKY 100% healthy and well adjusted. If I get up and go to the bedroom, he will crawl out from under the sofa, follow me into the bedroom and crawl under the bed to continue his snooze.


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

NotAMuggle said:


> She could be under the chair because it's cooler/shadier there for her, like a cozy little cave. Going to the vet is never fun, but if anything a check up may give you some quality peace of mind! 🙂


Sorry to hear Pippa is not her usual self. Agree with everything everyone else has said, but especially what NotAMuggle says above, get her checked just for your peace of mind more than anything. I 99% predict that she will start performing circus tricks on the vet table just to show you up🤣because THAT IS THE LAW when it comes to animals and children🙄😘


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

philiose said:


> Thanks, all, for the good advice.. She's never been a big eater, so that hasn't changed that I can tell. Drinking seems fine. She's definitely not in heat (or a miracle has occurred - she was fixed last year), no meds and diet is the same. It seems like her behavior changed some when the weather started warming up - we thought it might be because she was too warm, and got her clipped fairly short which didn't seem to make a difference. When I mentioned distancing, in the evenings she's taken to sleeping under a particular living room chair as opposed to on it or on the area rug. The only other thing that has changed is that it is tick season (yuk). She has a Seresto collar that works really well, but one or two ticks made themselves comfortable before we started using it for the summer. Have you any experience with your dogs and lyme disease? I've looked at the symptoms and she doesn't have a fever or seem to be in any discomfort. With all that said, a trip to the vet is probably in order. She really hates going.


New information has come out about the Seresto collar. Many dogs have died. I would stop using it.









Popular flea collar linked to almost 1,700 pet deaths. The EPA has issued no warning.


Since Seresto pet collars were introduced, the EPA has received more than 75,000 reports related to the collars, including 907 involving human harm.



www.usatoday.com





It could be many things, however every year when it turns super hot Mia becomes lazier. Just think...dogs may have gone through a super cold winter and then suddenly it is 90 degrees. I think they need time to adjust, but Mia is lazy all summer. have your heard of the “dog days of summer”? Dogs protect themself by not moving around as much. They may seek out cooler floors. I used to worry about Mia when the weather warmed up, but this has been going on for 13 years and she is fine. If we get a cool day she gets the zoomies. I have a feeling those Havanese dogs in Cuba were laying around on stone floors taking it easy.

That being said, it is good to check things out. The Seresto flea collar also could be affecting her. And if you do heartworm drugs also, that is a double whammy.

I do not use flea preventatives. They do get ticks but they have never gotten sick from any of them. I prefer to take my chances with the ticks vs. the poisons but that is a decision everyone needs to make for themself. I wish you the best!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

philiose said:


> Thanks, all, for the good advice.. She's never been a big eater, so that hasn't changed that I can tell. Drinking seems fine. She's definitely not in heat (or a miracle has occurred - she was fixed last year), no meds and diet is the same. It seems like her behavior changed some when the weather started warming up - we thought it might be because she was too warm, and got her clipped fairly short which didn't seem to make a difference. When I mentioned distancing, in the evenings she's taken to sleeping under a particular living room chair as opposed to on it or on the area rug. The only other thing that has changed is that it is tick season (yuk). She has a Seresto collar that works really well, but one or two ticks made themselves comfortable before we started using it for the summer. Have you any experience with your dogs and lyme disease? I've looked at the symptoms and she doesn't have a fever or seem to be in any discomfort. With all that said, a trip to the vet is probably in order. She really hates going.


ANY change of behavior, especially following a tick bite, IMO, warrants running a tick panel. Symptoms for tick borne diseases are very variable and can be subtle until they have been going on for a long time. It is best to cure them (and easy to cure!) if they are caught early. A tick panel is a simple blood test and not terribly expensive. I’ll have my vet run one if one of my dogs twitches funny. …But then I live close to ground zero for Lyme!


----------



## philiose (Nov 7, 2018)

I SO got a chuckle out of the circus trick comment - thank you for that. I could see that happening. I will call the vet today. That's bad news about the Seresto collar. I pulled three ticks off me yesterday, and two dead ones off Pippa. We live in Tick Central, and the collar works really well. I should have to research alternatives, and see if the vet can recommend something else. Thanks to all again.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

philiose said:


> I SO got a chuckle out of the circus trick comment - thank you for that. I could see that happening. I will call the vet today. That's bad news about the Seresto collar. I pulled three ticks off me yesterday, and two dead ones off Pippa. We live in Tick Central, and the collar works really well. I should have to research alternatives, and see if the vet can recommend something else. Thanks to all again.


I live in tick central too and the ticks are a absolutely horrid this year! Peak tick season starts April 1 and starts tapering off mid June. I have had eight tick bites myself . I have pulled at least a hundred off the dogs so far this season. The main tick disease we have is Ehrlichiosis, not as much Lyme. We have a few others too. I know a few dogs who have gotten tick borne diseases. All of them were on “preventatives”. I believe that if the immune system is strong, the dog is not going to succumb and that using poisons on our dogs tears down the immune system and makes them more susceptible to disease. Everyone is entitled to their opinion on this but that is mine. I can definitely see why people reach for the poison though. Please let us know how things go.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Willow's sleeping habits change from time to time. She will favor one particular place for a while then will decide she wants to be somewhere else for a while. She likes the floor when the house feels hot.

We have ticks where I live but not as many as some places. I've been using K9 Advantix II on Willow and also used it on my prior dog. I never have had a problem with it. I suppose if you Googled it there would be some problems noted for some, just like any medication. Nothing is perfect for everyone. The only reaction I see is some itching at the application sites for a day or two. I have not found any fleas or ticks on her since using it. Before I used it on Willow, she did have a couple of ticks.

Good luck and let us know what the vet says about Pippa.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

philiose said:


> .... Have you any experience with your dogs and lyme disease? I've looked at the symptoms and she doesn't have a fever or seem to be in any discomfort. With all that said, a trip to the vet is probably in order. She really hates going.


As Karen said - the symptoms do vary - but with my Mom's dog (who does have lyme's - and it does NOT go away, just goes dormant) it's when he gets more lethargic AND seems a bit gimpy, we know it's flaring again and take him to the vet for meds.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

@philiose - I was just wondering how Pippa is doing.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> As Karen said - the symptoms do vary - but with my Mom's dog (who does have lyme's - and it does NOT go away, just goes dormant) it's when he gets more lethargic AND seems a bit gimpy, we know it's flaring again and take him to the vet for meds.


That only happens, however, if the dog has it for long enough that it becomes a chronic infection. If it is treated immediately, it can be completely cured. The dog will still have the antibodies, that is for sure. But not the disease.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

To me it doesn't sound like there's anything wrong with you three-year-old. My Patti is three-years-old and my daughter asked the other day: Is something wrong Patti's sleeping? It's gotten very Hot and Humid here in Oklahoma. Patti is still active, gets the Zombies every now and then. Gets excited when the deer are outside. As dogs age they slow down a bit and aren't puppy like all the time. 

I know these dogs are from Cuba but my Patti really!! likes cool weather and hates hot summer days. She's even started pooping and peeing on your indoor potty trays because she not wanting to go to outside. LOL!!!

Pippa is excited to walk and interested in people coming around. Doesn't sound like there's a problem to me.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

The difference in heat tolerance between my yorkie and Mia is significant. Mia hates heat and humidity. My yorkie who is almost solid black will dig like a maniac in bright sun when it is 90 degrees. He will also try to walk when it is much too hot. I have to be careful with him because he could overdo it in the heat. No chance of that happening with Mia!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mikki said:


> I know these dogs are from Cuba but my Patti really!! likes cool weather and hates hot summer days. She's even started pooping and peeing on your indoor potty trays because she not wanting to go to outside. LOL!!!


I think part of "being from Cuba" is knowing HOW to handle heat... which means slowing down, finding shade, and taking a SIESTA in the hottest part of the day. It doesn't necessarily have to mean that they LOVE heat! LOL!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> I think part of "being from Cuba" is knowing HOW to handle heat... which means slowing down, finding shade, and taking a SIESTA in the hottest part of the day. It doesn't necessarily have to mean that they LOVE heat! LOL!


All of that is true, but in addition, dogs become acclimatized to their environment just like humans. Where we live anything under 45/50F is "freezing' weather to us including Ricky. He will go outside to potty and then race to get back inside the house. It is 98F outside right now and supposed to be 110F on Tuesday. Just another balmy day to Ricky. We don't even bother to turn on the AC on a day like today. Ricky is his normal self. We just got back from shopping at Home Depot and Bed,Bath,Beyond. Ricky really enjoys shopping while riding in the cart and all the attention he gets. I can say unequivocally that Ricky loves the heat compared to the freezing cold. 
But we aren't stupid though - Ricky and I are going to take a siesta together this afternoon. 😉 I'm going to mow the lawn this evening (electric mower) after the sun goes down.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> I think part of "being from Cuba" is knowing HOW to handle heat... which means slowing down, finding shade, and taking a SIESTA in the hottest part of the day. It doesn't necessarily have to mean that they LOVE heat! LOL!


Right! I have a feeling they were all laying around on cool stone floors during the heat of the day. Or in grass under a shady tree.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Good to keep this in mind…


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

DogFather said:


> All of that is true, but in addition, dogs become acclimatized to their environment just like humans. Where we live anything under 45/50F is "freezing' weather to us including Ricky. He will go outside to potty and then race to get back inside the house. It is 98F outside right now and supposed to be 110F on Tuesday. Just another balmy day to Ricky. We don't even bother to turn on the AC on a day like today. Ricky is his normal self. We just got back from shopping at Home Depot and Bed,Bath,Beyond. Ricky really enjoys shopping while riding in the cart and all the attention he gets. I can say unequivocally that Ricky loves the heat compared to the freezing cold.
> But we aren't stupid though - Ricky and I are going to take a siesta together this afternoon. 😉 I'm going to mow the lawn this evening (electric mower) after the sun goes down.


It also really does make a difference how humid it is. I have been in Cali at 95 and dry and it is NOT the same as we had last week when it was 95 and sopping wet humidity…


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> It also really does make a difference how humid it is. I have been in Cali at 95 and dry and it is NOT the same as we had last week when it was 95 and sopping wet humidity…


The humidity makes a huge difference. Our summers are super humid, but today was unusual. It was 90 and only 24 percent humidity. We thought it felt cool.

Also, some dogs have to deal with a wide range of temperatures…not like Ricky or the dogs in Cuba. It was below zero here a few months ago and now getting near 100. Dogs do not adjust that fast.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

DogFather said:


> All of that is true, but in addition, dogs become acclimatized to their environment just like humans. Where we live anything under 45/50F is "freezing' weather to us including Ricky. He will go outside to potty and then race to get back inside the house. It is 98F outside right now and supposed to be 110F on Tuesday. Just another balmy day to Ricky. We don't even bother to turn on the AC on a day like today. Ricky is his normal self. We just got back from shopping at Home Depot and Bed,Bath,Beyond. Ricky really enjoys shopping while riding in the cart and all the attention he gets. I can say unequivocally that Ricky loves the heat compared to the freezing cold.
> But we aren't stupid though - Ricky and I are going to take a siesta together this afternoon. 😉 I'm going to mow the lawn this evening (electric mower) after the sun goes down.


It also really does make a difference how humid it is.


mudpuppymama said:


> Right! I have a feeling they were all laying around on cool stone floors during the heat of the day. Or in grass under a shady tree.


‘Zactly!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

I live in Hong Kong, and brought my Coton de Tulear and Havanese over here from the UK; the first ‘winter’ here, when the temperatures sank to around 25C (a really hot summer’s day in the UK) we were laughing at people who lived here putting on their quilted jackets and scarves and socks and boots. The following winter we were shivering, the smiles wiped off our faces, and the socks donned. The dogs were pretty much the same (minus the socks), their thermostats, like ours, recalibrated. Summers are really humid and difficult, and the dogs’ energy levels go down noticeably. I have taken to heart advice from a Tibetan Terrier breeder friend never to clip them into a short haircut: the long hair is insulation against the heat and they are more likely to overheat without it. 
All that said, I do think that any worry about a change of behaviour should be checked out by a vet. We are massively fortunate here to have very good vets, and amazingly, they pay house calls! They think that animals are far more relaxed in their own homes and they’ve decided that visiting at their homes is beneficial to everyone, especially in a multi-pet household where they can look after every animal on the one visit. The luxury of it! A few weeks ago Cuba seemed badly off colour and we did make a rather late in the evening trip to the emergency hospital to get her checked out; it was deemed to be ‘gastritis’, which is a good all round word for ‘something to do with her tummy but we don’t really know what’; they gave us some painkiller meds for a couple of days and it all went away again, but it was worth it just to be sure that we weren’t ignoring something potentially more serious.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Lalla said:


> I live in Hong Kong, and brought my Coton de Tulear and Havanese over here from the UK; the first ‘winter’ here, when the temperatures sank to around 25C (a really hot summer’s day in the UK) we were laughing at people who lived here putting on their quilted jackets and scarves and socks and boots. The following winter we were shivering, the smiles wiped off our faces, and the socks donned. The dogs were pretty much the same (minus the socks), their thermostats, like ours, recalibrated. Summers are really humid and difficult, and the dogs’ energy levels go down noticeably. I have taken to heart advice from a Tibetan Terrier breeder friend never to clip them into a short haircut: the long hair is insulation against the heat and they are more likely to overheat without it.
> All that said, I do think that any worry about a change of behaviour should be checked out by a vet. We are massively fortunate here to have very good vets, and amazingly, they pay house calls! They think that animals are far more relaxed in their own homes and they’ve decided that visiting at their homes is beneficial to everyone, especially in a multi-pet household where they can look after every animal on the one visit. The luxury of it! A few weeks ago Cuba seemed badly off colour and we did make a rather late in the evening trip to the emergency hospital to get her checked out; it was deemed to be ‘gastritis’, which is a good all round word for ‘something to do with her tummy but we don’t really know what’; they gave us some painkiller meds for a couple of days and it all went away again, but it was worth it just to be sure that we weren’t ignoring something potentially more serious.


Having a mobile vet is awesome! I used to have one and it was especially great for my cats who became extremely stressed in the car and at the vet. Unfortunately mobile vets are very rare here.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lalla said:


> I live in Hong Kong, and brought my Coton de Tulear and Havanese over here from the UK; the first ‘winter’ here, when the temperatures sank to around 25C (a really hot summer’s day in the UK) we were laughing at people who lived here putting on their quilted jackets and scarves and socks and boots. The following winter we were shivering, the smiles wiped off our faces, and the socks donned. The dogs were pretty much the same (minus the socks), their thermostats, like ours, recalibrated. Summers are really humid and difficult, and the dogs’ energy levels go down noticeably. I have taken to heart advice from a Tibetan Terrier breeder friend never to clip them into a short haircut: the long hair is insulation against the heat and they are more likely to overheat without it.


Yes!!!




Lalla said:


> All that said, I do think that any worry about a change of behaviour should be checked out by a vet. We are massively fortunate here to have very good vets, and amazingly, they pay house calls! They think that animals are far more relaxed in their own homes and they’ve decided that visiting at their homes is beneficial to everyone, especially in a multi-pet household where they can look after every animal on the one visit. The luxury of it! A few weeks ago Cuba seemed badly off colour and we did make a rather late in the evening trip to the emergency hospital to get her checked out; it was deemed to be ‘gastritis’, which is a good all round word for ‘something to do with her tummy but we don’t really know what’; they gave us some painkiller meds for a couple of days and it all went away again, but it was worth it just to be sure that we weren’t ignoring something potentially more serious.


I’m glad that it was just something mild and passing with Cuba. Panda had something like that once when she was quite young. Under a year, I think. She clearly felt awful, but they couldn’t find anything very wrong, so just gave her some supportive care, and she was much better in a couple of days, and 100% soon after that! The vet said that, just like people, sometimes they pick up a virus or something and we never really know what it was.

It is SO nice that your vets come to the house!!! I remember, many years ago, reading a book about a feline vet in NYC who did mostly house calls (considering his clientelle). I’ve always remembered the name of the book; “All My Patients Are Under the Bed” LOL!

My vet was nice enough to come to my house to do the well puppy visit for my litter, which was WONDERFUL!!! So much nicer for them AND for me!!! One VERY funny thing happened though. Panda has never seemed to particularly MIND going to the vet, but of course, that was pre-C-section. She may have a different view of things now! She is usually good about getting back from the door when I tell her to, when someone is coming in. When the vet arrived, she BOLTED past her and was gone!!! She never left our property, but our property is LARGE. And she lead me on a merry chase, CLEARLY avoiding getting caught, staying JUST out of reach, even though I had cookies to offer. I think she was saying, “No more zippers in MY belly thankyouverymuch!!!”   

Fortunately, this is my vet who also does chiro, so after I caught her again, and we got done with the puppies, she also gave Panda a nice relaxing “back rub”, so she ended with a happy memory of the visit!


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

krandall said:


> Yes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is funny about Panda avoiding the vet🐼💨 😂😂😂. Flo has NEVER forgiven our vet since she was spayed…don’t think she realises they can only do it once😘


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Mia suffered badly from car sickness. In an attempt to fix this, I made sure that no car ride ever terminated with a negative experience. That meant a mobile vet and mobile groomer. I think it helped. Unfortunately, the mobile vet and I had some different philosophies so I wound up eventually switching. And I now groom Mia myself which is even less stressful. But I really appreciated those mobile services.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> That is funny about Panda avoiding the vet🐼💨 😂😂😂. Flo has NEVER forgiven our vet since she was spayed…don’t think she realises they can only do it once😘


Panda says this Zipper thing CAN happen more than once!!! She DOES have another one in her future, though not for a while!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> Mia suffered badly from car sickness. In an attempt to fix this, I made sure that no car ride ever terminated with a negative experience. That meant a mobile vet and mobile groomer. I think it helped. Unfortunately, the mobile vet and I had some different philosophies so I wound up eventually switching. And I now groom Mia myself which is even less stressful. But I really appreciated those mobile services.


That’s another thing I tried hard to prevent with this litter.. taking them on shorter, then longer car rides. I didn’t MEAN to do this part, but I just read that there have been some studies that taking them on car rides in the 2-3 week period seems to prevent car sickness. Of course that can be difficult with a very young litter, and there are other risks if you have a nervous mother or what have you. Many breeders would choose NOT to do it at that age, feeling that the benefit of avoiding car sickness was not worth the other risks. But because of our problems with milk production, my pups were back and forth to the vet, safe in their warming box, twice during those first couple of weeks! (Not counting their initial trip home) So they got much more car-riding than the average neo-nates. Maybe that has more to do with them not minding cars than the work I put into them later! Who knows, but they don’t have any problem in the car, that is for sure!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> That’s another thing I tried hard to prevent with this litter.. taking them on shorter, then longer car rides. I didn’t MEAN to do this part, but I just read that there have been some studies that taking them on car rides in the 2-3 week period seems to prevent car sickness. Of course that can be difficult with a very young litter, and there are other risks if you have a nervous mother or what have you. Many breeders would choose NOT to do it at that age, feeling that the benefit of avoiding car sickness was not worth the other risks. But because of our problems with milk production, my pups were back and forth to the vet, safe in their warming box, twice during those first couple of weeks! (Not counting their initial trip home) So they got much more car-riding than the average neo-nates. Maybe that has more to do with them not minding cars than the work I put into them later! Who knows, but they don’t have any problem in the car, that is for sure!


I am sure this is helpful. I got Mia at 16 weeks old and she was already car sick at that point. Not sure it helped matters that her previous owner returned her. A pup leaving it’s mom and siblings, then going to another home and then leaving them and going back with mom and siblings and then leaving mom and siblings again. Seems there could be some bad associations with all this. And who knows if all the car rides she did with previous owners wound up at the vet.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> I am sure this is helpful. I got Mia at 16 weeks old and she was already car sick at that point. Not sure it helped matters that her previous owner returned her. A pup leaving it’s mom and siblings, then going to another home and then leaving them and going back with mom and siblings and then leaving mom and siblings again. Seems there could be some bad associations with all this. And who knows if all the car rides she did with previous owners wound up at the vet.


Although even if she DID end up at the vet, most “new puppy” visits are pretty innocuous.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> Although even if she DID end up at the vet, most “new puppy” visits are pretty innocuous.


True…but once the car sick cycle starts, IMO it is important to have a successful trip no matter how short it is to avoid reinforcement of the car sickness. I doubt if that happened! A lot of unsuccessful trips, especially within a short amount of time, is really setting the stage for a real chronic problem. In addition, I believe the first owner was six hours from here. So add in two six hour trips.


----------



## Sabrina Henneman (Sep 23, 2020)

I hope your pup is ok?


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

DogFather said:


> All of that is true, but in addition, dogs become acclimatized to their environment just like humans. Where we live anything under 45/50F is "freezing' weather to us including Ricky. He will go outside to potty and then race to get back inside the house. I*t is 98F outside right now and supposed to be 110F on Tuesday. Just another balmy day to Ricky. We don't even bother to turn on the AC on a day like today. * Ricky is his normal self. We just got back from shopping at Home Depot and Bed,Bath,Beyond. Ricky really enjoys shopping while riding in the cart and all the attention he gets. I can say unequivocally that Ricky loves the heat compared to the freezing cold.
> But we aren't stupid though - Ricky and I are going to take a siesta together this afternoon. 😉 I'm going to mow the lawn this evening (electric mower) after the sun goes down.


It's humidity that makes high temperatures miserable. You don't have that in San Diego.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Mikki said:


> It's humidity that makes high temperatures miserable. You don't have that in San Diego.


No kidding!!!! Nobody comes to visit Mikki or me in summer unless they are masochistic!


----------

